
Comcast Changes Guy’s Name to “Asshole” After Wife Tries to Cancel Service - blacktulip
http://www.buzzfeed.com/stephaniemcneal/comcast-changes-guys-name-to-asshole-after-wife-tries-to-can#.wx4XmAolJ
======
superobserver
Stay classy Comcast.

On that note: who fears the two hellhounds TWC and Comcast coming together? I
shudder at the very thought.

